# All valves open...



## Ozymandias (Apr 26, 2020)

Getting everything ready for the heat last weekend and I thought we were good to go.
I ran through a test of all zones and everything was operating fine.
I let each zone run for about a minute to let all air out of the system.
Great pressure, nice coverage, time for a beer...

The next day the system ran on schedule and now all valves open up at the same time.
I don't have enough pressure to run 38 zones all at once so the water just bubbles out of all the rotors and popups.
No matter if I select Valve 1, valve 10, or valve 38... they all seem to be open.

I noticed one of the wires was a little chewed so I did up a quick splice and grabbed the multimeter.
Transformer has good voltage.
Each valve has good voltage when running (and 0 volts when not running).
Ohms are good for all the valves.

So I am kind of stuck as to the issue.
It was running fine last weekend so I'm not sure what could have happened.

A couple of thoughts...
I did notice a leak in the system that I need to fix but it's not gushing or bubbling.
Could the leak let in enough dirt to foul all the valves at once?
Could it bleed off enough pressure overnight so that when the system is re-activated the valves can't close?

Any ideas are very much appreciated.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Look for a damaged wire at your controller, or even a fried controller. It sounds like you've got a hot shorting to ground inside that box. Somehow, enough voltage is leaking into all your hot wires to activate all the solenoids.

The first thing I'd do is verify the controller itself has a good ground connection to your house ground.

As a last resort, disconnect all the wires in the controller (be careful to label them!). Then re-connect one circuit to see if any valves open when the controller is "off".


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Does this system utilize a master valve? Is your comm wire attached?

Stuck on test cycle?

Try turning clock to off. Leaving for a bit then back to auto.


----------

